

Show HN: Pagehop, a launcher for the Web - tsenkov
https://pagehopapp.com/

======
adregan
I'm a big fan of the favicon! Making a good favicon always feels like such an
ordeal, and it never seems to offer as much in return for the time you put in.

This one's great, and I guess it'll inspire me to keep on pursuing better
looking favicons.

~~~
tsenkov
Thanks. We're glad you've noticed it. :)

------
crystal_duck
The app looks pretty useful to me. Will definitely give it a go. Thumbs up
from me!

~~~
tsenkov
Thanks.

------
radko87
Nice. I was wondering when something like this will pop up.

~~~
tsenkov
Thanks, we can't wait to hear some feedback, after you guys try it out.

------
ZammyIsOnFire
Great app!

~~~
tsenkov
Thanks.

